# gVim for Mac OSX



## untz (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello,

I downloaded vim6.2.293.tar.bz2 from http://macvim.org/OSX/index.html...

I downloaded and unzipped it into my /Developer directory... 

Being a OSX newbie, I don't know how to set it so I can run gvim from the command line... Can anyone help?

With thanks,

Unnsse


----------



## btoth (Oct 4, 2004)

Never used it, but did you read this? http://macvim.org/OSX/index.html#Downloading


----------



## rbb (Oct 21, 2004)

Make sure that gvim is in your path, 
$which gvim

You do have vim installed in /usr/bin/vim by default.
To enable the colorized output:

$ echo "syntax enable" > ~/.vimrc

Then just type
$ vim


----------



## dani++ (Oct 24, 2004)

I think that the poster would be much better off by using 'Fink' to install UNIX packages. Check out ''http://fink.sourceforge.net/


----------

